# IPWDA MT Dianne Bettis.. Anyone tested or trained with her?



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

I am curious... I've read some good posts on the Internet where she was the MT for testing and for training.. I'm curious how she teaches/tests... She will be in Montana in Sept and I will be there with my dogs... Curious what her preferences are for trailing.. I believe she is LE... Thanks everyone!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry, have not tested IPWDA since 2009 - NAPWDA is the one around here that local LE use, and nearest IPWDA MT I know of is a 5 hour drive away.....


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Thanks Nancy  How is your girl doing?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

She is doing ok. Still working out some kinks - between my foot and her training. Right now I am walking at least 6 miles every day but I am almost reduced to tears by the time I go to bed (PT says my foot is a collection of permanently stretched ligaments, scar tissue, and arthritis) but If I can't do 8-12 miles with a pack offtrail, there is no point. LESSON ONE: always unclip the trailing dog before you play-this is an old injury with a metal plate and it still causes problems-also have gotten more serious about trying to knock off weight [health is great but less weight = less stress on an aging body].

Training problems. Runaways-no problem. Subject hidden out of sight or on woods. No problem. Does multiple recall/refinds etc. Subject walking in an open field-she is getting reliable on coming back and alerting but not so good on taking me back. I would say more repetition until it becomes muscle memory under all conditions (remember I inherited her). Dogs definitely don't generalize so well.

She is such a trailing fiend that I have to get very creative in setting up air scent problems or they will be over in short order. If she hits at the end and trails end that is good 

We are also building area size- Right now only 30-40 acres but in the heat that is actually a lot. Looking forward to fall but the downside is bow season starts in few weeks then it is hunting season for months so good training areas are harder to access. Of course it is year round hunting for coyotes, hogs, and beavers, and conibear traps are allowed for beavers on slides, etc. She ranges so far that the Astro is a necessity, though my biggest fears are cars and traps.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Misty.......your stuttering! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Comes with doing everything off my phone, lol

Good to hear your girl is doing well, although I'm so sorry your ankle is giving you such trouble Nancy.. I suffer from chronic pain and know how trying and weary it can make you... 

As to weight loss, you might check into keto pruvit... It is a safe and natural way to put your body into ketogenic state to burn fat, increase energy and reduce inflammation... A half packet a day night be all you need.. Has a lot of science behind it.. 

Curious why you didn't go with trailing with your girl since she is such a natural? Ankle wise I can understand ; alot more 'running' behind a dog.. But if she is a natural it is a shame to not use that technique  although, I do believe your area uses scent discriminate air scent dogs.. So, guess that works too


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I will have to do some research on the keto - pretty much what I know is the most effective way to lose weight seems to be to stick with it. Discipline. 

We really don't need any more trailing dogs, and need air scent. She is great at ranging out and hunting, covering a lot of ground. No, I cannot realisitcally work a trailing dog at this point in my life.


----------

